# Why i hate hunting shows....



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I liked Tred Barta. Whether he really did it the hard way or not, at least he appeared to. I mean, he shot birds with his long bow, bear, moose, elk, deer, turkey. Even if he was on easy game ranches, he still made it challenging. His fishing was pretty entertaining as well. Too bad to what happened to him, being chained to a wheel chair now. I liked his "I don't care what you think" attitude and his apparent will to get something done. It certainly was different. I can't stand those whitetail revolution type shows any more. They are all the same anyways. It always seems to be "We are here on a food plot at XX ranch in X state..." AGAIN. We have seen some deer. We have one "picked out" from the game cameras. Not to mention, half of those shows get the real shot, but all the footage of the hunter leading up to the shot and post shot are typically reenacted, some of them pretty horribly. Just my opinion.


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

Most of the hunting show today suck!
The one I did enjoy was Hunting with Hank, upland hunting show years back. 
As for a deer hunting show,,, 
I grew up hunting in a box blind wear bright red hunting outfit now days days everyone is dressed head to toe in camo sitting inside a blind and watching deer walk waiting for the monster of monster to come out or let loose from a cage near by ..

I'll stick to doing my crossword puzzles


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

DeerManager said:


> I think Jimmy big time is what most of them are like before editing!


I think Jimmy Big Time is what every hunt should be like ! :lol::lol::lol:
You know them guys have to be having a ball making fun of all those other TV shows ! :lol::lol::lol:
Most all of those shows are just "put on" bullcrap. 
At least Jimmy doesn't try to convince you that his is not. He knows it's bullcrap , and he knows that we know it's bullcrap!
I'd bet hunting with those guys would be a hoot ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

BASEK2 said:


> I'm not a big hunting show guy either. I'll tune in for 5-10 minutes here and there, then get POed when in the background you can see a giant 10' high fence. Its allllll about antler size. The bigger the rack the better. Well, congrats, I'm glad you can hunt these farms and harvest mutant deer to impress your friends. Big deal.


Just curious what show you're watching?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

> Just curious what show you're watching?


I haven't seen any fences in the ones I watch, but I often have visited the websites for the "ranches" and "outfitters" advertised and sometimes they were 600-1000 acre enclosed pens charging $5k, $6k, or even up to $8k for a week on the "range" and your 140+ class whitetail (plus mounting, processing, etc). The Elk and Caribou ones are more legitimate free range ones, mixed with both private and public property. There is no way in hell I would ever pay that kind of money to shoot a whitetail. Often times these "outfitters" will give the show the hunt for free or severely discounted for promotion on the show, which is understandable from a business standpoint. I have found a few that actually might be interesting and more fair chase or free range bucks, most of them have appeared to be in Canada though. I would love to go on a Saskatchewan hunt. A snow/winter whitetail hunt in Saskatchewan and a Caribou hunt in either BC or Quebec are my two dream hunts. I would prefer to do them with my muzzleloader.


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep I agree gets old watching someone talk about passing on a nice buck because there is a better one, sure there is you are on a DEER FARM!! I hardly watch any outdoor shows anymore, just the same ol same ol, buy this product and you will kill giant bucks like this.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Im 18 and my dad taught me do not shoot it unless you will be proud of it. Im proud of every deer ive shot no matter how big or what sex


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

To say that one 12 year olds opinion represents an entire generation is way off base. My 10 yr. old is at the other end of the spectrum and enjoys just getting outdoors wether it's duck hunting or deer hunting. I'm sure the 12 year old has a "show boat" for a role model who he learned from.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Freestone said:


> To say that one 12 year olds opinion represents an entire generation is way off base. My 10 yr. old is at the other end of the spectrum and enjoys just getting outdoors wether it's duck hunting or deer hunting. I'm sure the 12 year old has a "show boat" for a role model who he learned from.


You may have a point but as a teen im around other teen hunters who dont appreciate smaller deer. And even most ppl today arent impressed if you shoot a doe or a 4pt they expect a 10 or 12 pt to be something to be proud of but hey im happy if i get a squirell!!! 


=BASS


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Probably the only TV show that is not bought and paid for with thousands of dollars is City Limits Fishing and for the life of me I cannot figure out how that guy gets a sponsor. I say that because if he had his largest bass mounted it might be 15 inches long. If you have the $$$$$ anybody anywhere can shoot a big buck, elk, moose, or bear. I like the cheap route sometimes. You go on a hunt or fishing trip and see how good you can do for a little money not alot. The cheap way can be very fun and you can still score if you do your homework. It is unbelieveable how many people pass up nice backyard bucks to hunt elsewhere for one that is just a little bigger. The big buck testosterone thing keeps alot of hundred dollar bills circulating though. Probably 90 percent of the hunting and fishing stuff out there is not worth half of the price it is being sold for. So you get the big one then you have to take it to the taxidermist and spend a few more Bens and all it does is hang out on your wall and collect dust. I do have my share of dust collectors.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

what many don't realize is that that kid probably started hunting at an early age and probably has many deer under his belt. hopefully kids in Michigan will take advantage of the new laws and start hunting earlier


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Next channel


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> Probably the only TV show that is not bought and paid for with thousands of dollars is City Limits Fishing and for the life of me I cannot figure out how that guy gets a sponsor. I say that because if he had his largest bass mounted it might be 15 inches long.


Don't let Mike fool you. He is a very accomplisshed fisher in both BASS series and FLW. I do like watching his show.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

hunting is less and less about tradition and more and more about success. Its not ok to go out and shoot a deer anymore you have to live it and breath it or else you will be considered a slob hunter. I have a family and dont get out like I used to so some 20 year old that doesnt have a family yet will think he is a better hunter than me because he "lives" it. The tv shows dont show anything about their personal lives like all the traveling and time and money that is required to get those big bucks that they pass. they act as though they just walk out in the woods and shoot wall hangers. For the most part they pay for those trophy's but even when they dont they usually have a guide find it for them. I just once would like to see a show where they hunt state land without a guide and stop trying to shove some management agenda down my throat. But then again that wouldnt last because nobody wants to see the truth about hunting. they never show them gut the deer and never show the blood its like they just shoot it and it magically gets processed. Now I know that they are spreading hunting to others but at the same time i fear they will discourage others when they find out its not as easy as killing a trophy on a video game and they will quit soon after.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Sounds like a bunch of jealous whiney michigan hunters with absolutely no clue what some of these "deer shows" put into harvesting deer that are actually a challenge to hunt. The drurys spend something like 80+ days in the woods waiting for something other than the toddler deer we take here in michigan and claim its a challenge. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

duckhunter382 said:


> I just once would like to see a show where they hunt state land without a guide and stop trying to shove some management agenda down my throat.
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Why i hate hunting shows.... - Page 3 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=397494&page=3#ixzz1cOr5Ry29


Watch Benny Spies, if that don't get it you just aren't into outdoor television.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

stndpenguin said:


> Sounds like a bunch of jealous whiney michigan hunters with absolutely no clue what some of these "deer shows" put into harvesting deer that are actually a challenge to hunt. The drurys spend something like 80+ days in the woods waiting for something other than the toddler deer we take here in michigan and claim its a challenge.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Waiting? Have you ever watched the show? They name every buck and ive seen atleast 5 episodes where someone kills a huge buck with in 15-45 mins of a hunt!!! None of us can afford 300+ acres with 100 acres of biologic and equipment to maintain it. We all cant afford $800 bows or $1000 in scent blocker clothing....we dont have sponsors. Most of the guys on here work 40+ hrs a week and go sit on state land cuz they do what they can! How Are they whining? 


=BASS


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

duckhunter382 said:


> they never show them gut the deer and never show the blood its like they just shoot it and it magically gets processed.
> 
> 
> > Majority of the networks have strict rules and guidelines as to what can be shown and what can't be shown on TV, including gutting the deer, blood, etc. Notice they rarely ever show the wound on TV either. Videos/DVDs have a different set of rules depending on the sponsors. Networks impose rules to met FCC guidelines and to keep groups like PETA happy. For example, Versus network, I have heard, imposes a rule that you can't film shooting a game animal that is bedded down, regardless of clear shot or not, they won't air the hunt. Also notice that on Versus that they never show the animal's final moments either. They might show it falling over, but they don't show it twitching and dying (no real need to in my opinion).
> ...


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

stndpenguin said:


> Sounds like a bunch of jealous whiney michigan hunters with absolutely no clue what some of these "deer shows" put into harvesting deer that are actually a challenge to hunt. The drurys spend something like 80+ days in the woods waiting for something other than the toddler deer we take here in michigan and claim its a challenge.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 
If it takes 80 days on prime managed deer hunting land to shoot a quality buck! Then I wouldn't be taken their advice. Must be nice to be able to afford that kind of time away from family and work to chase whitetails. What average working class stiff has that kind of time to spend chasing whitetails, most people hunt state land or some family property that covers a few acres chasing the same deer his neighbor does. Its not real world!!!! Give me a show of a guy shooting large whitetails on state land or a normal size property that does doesn't cover 5 sq miles of prime habit and you might peek my interest!

Texas shows sucks run corn spreader down two track and lets see what comes out! Canada sucks because they all sit on bait piles covered with alfalfa! That crap doesnt happen in michigan unless you have fenced in enclosure! Too many buck tags going out in this state to ever have a true trophy hunt for the average guy that wants to do it himself! And the guys who do shows on, do it yourself hunts tend to be a little goofy like beny spies and tred barta neither one of them leave a good example of what hunting is all about. The last thing none hunting community needs to see is beer cans rolling around the motor home before you leave on a trip!

The only good shows are everyday show you leave behind with the youth of today! Screw all hunting shows not one worth the time it takes to watch!!!! Why waste an hr of your life sitting in a chair when you can go out and live it!


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

These shows are a joke. I would love to see these guys go up north on state land and show us what they got ! These shows are just advertiement anyway. I really think they are hurting our sport. Same goes with the deer contest on this site. Killing a living animal is not a contest. Watch the Fred Bear videos and you will see what hunting is truly about !


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Show leaves less to be desired, gets Michigan hunters listening tells them he is all about Hunting Michigan then all he does is go to Kansas, Ontario, Africa, New Mexico, Ohio, etc,etc. Promotes alot of useless, over priced products. Has made alot of coin doing it like all the others on TV. Basically he is a modern day peddler, he needs to retire and spend his nest egg he made.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

stndpenguin said:


> Sounds like a bunch of jealous whiney michigan hunters with absolutely no clue what some of these "deer shows" put into harvesting deer that are actually a challenge to hunt. The drurys spend something like 80+ days in the woods waiting for something other than the toddler deer we take here in michigan and claim its a challenge.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 sounds to me like a we have a real gullable michigan hunter here:lol:
have you ever hunted with the drurys?:lol:met them?:lol:
didnt think so they might seem like good guys on tv so you think they wouldnt try to fool someone so they would buy there dvd they would never do that now would they stndpenguin :cwm27:


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

local guy with TV an weekly radio show,not much about local hunting but he's big on telling ya about going to Canada bear hunting,saw a show where he went to Africa had a blind set up at probably the only watering hole for miles an then they brag about their hunting skills,enough to gag a maggot


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

jimmyo17 said:


> sounds to me like a we have a real gullable michigan hunter here:lol:
> have you ever hunted with the drurys?:lol:met them?:lol:
> didnt think so they might seem like good guys on tv so you think they wouldnt try to fool someone so they would buy there dvd they would never do that now would they stndpenguin :cwm27:


 
how are they fooling anybody? they literally spend all that time in the trees, dont believe it? go to their site someday within the "innercircle" they put up daily posts.. usually from within the treestand.. ON VIDEO and tell what they are or are not seeing. I buy their dvds because they put together good stuff and im also jealous of what they get to do for a living... I have met them twice at archery shows out of state and they're extremely nice in person and are more than willing to give you a little tip here and there if you have a question.

As for taking 80 days to get one deer.. they hunt several states and take big bucks from each. You complain about them only them showing you a 15 minute hunt of them getting a big buck like they dont hunt hard, but then would complain if they showed all the hunts where they werent shooting anything. Nobody sane wants to watch somebody sit in a tree for 8 solid hours and not do anything. On one of last years dvds they had a group weekend where they took 39 does in 2 days for management purposes but openly admited that they didnt want to show those hunts because nobody would be interested. If you had 300 acres and the time you too would name the deer and have it completely consume your life because you love it.... or at least I know I would.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

basshunter125 said:


> Waiting? Have you ever watched the show? They name every buck and ive seen atleast 5 episodes where someone kills a huge buck with in 15-45 mins of a hunt!!! None of us can afford 300+ acres with 100 acres of biologic and equipment to maintain it. We all cant afford $800 bows or $1000 in scent blocker clothing....we dont have sponsors. Most of the guys on here work 40+ hrs a week and go sit on state land cuz they do what they can! How Are they whining?
> 
> 
> =BASS


Son, give it a rest!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

If you hate the shows why the hell would you watch them


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

If you guys want real Michigan hunting, my brothers and I could use your support!!  Here is our youtube channel!! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/greatoutdoorpursuits

I got a little insight today regarding what these guys get paid to advertise and promote a product and let me tell you......I am in the wrong line of work!!!! These guys make a killing!!!!

I recently had World Fishing Network contact me to sponsor them for a fishing show and do a taxidermy bit....I asked how much, they said they would like $7500 an episode.....Holy CRAP!!!:yikes: I don't know any fish taxidermist that makes that kind of coin to afford that per episode.....NO THANKS!!!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

sbooy42 said:


> If you hate the shows why the hell would you watch them


Really!! 

That's what I've been thinking as I've been reading this thread. Why get your blood pressure up over a hunting show?? 

Turn the channel!!

If some guy is stupid enough to spend $ 8K to shoot a 150" buck in a pen all I say is, thank's for spending your money and helping the local economy. 

Not my cup of tea. 

Only show I watch is Predator Quest.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

chris_kreiner said:


> If you guys want real Michigan hunting, my brothers and I could use your support!!  Here is our youtube channel!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/greatoutdoorpursuits
> 
> ...


Checked some of your videos out but was disapointed because in oneof your videos one of your guys it standing 20 ft up in a tree stand facin g the tree(very unstable position) and he is not wearing a harness...


=BASS


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I watch the repeats on Versus more than anything during the day when I work from home. I would prefer to have something along those lines playing in the background. It's either hunting shows, the History Channel, Discovery, or Nat Geo...I enjoy watching my former brothers in Border Wars, god do I miss it.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I watch the repeats on Versus more than anything during the day when I work from home. I would prefer to have something along those lines playing in the background. It's either hunting shows, the History Channel, Discovery, or Nat Geo...I enjoy watching my former brothers in Border Wars, god do I miss it.


You were in border patrol?


=BASS


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes sir, ever so briefly. Had a serious injury on duty and could no longer continue. I opted to come home and return to my previous employer rather than sit around on a disability check.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

basshunter125 said:


> Checked some of your videos out but was disapointed because in oneof your videos one of your guys it standing 20 ft up in a tree stand facin g the tree(very unstable position) and he is not wearing a harness...
> 
> 
> =BASS


Ya that was me!!! I am trying to get my hands on some harnesses but cash is tight and sponsors are hard to come by. I climb water towers for a living so I know the dangers that heights hold. Not to mention the weekly posts of another accident.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

chris_kreiner said:


> Ya that was me!!! I am trying to get my hands on some harnesses but cash is tight and sponsors are hard to come by. I climb water towers for a living so I know the dangers that heights hold. Not to mention the weekly posts of another accident.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Why do you need a sponsor to use some kind of safety restraint? Duh! At least a rope around your waste is better thsn nothing. When you fall out of that stand, sponsors will be the very least of your problems. WEAR A SAFETY BELT for crying out loud!


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

musicman34 said:


> Why do you need a sponsor to use some kind of safety restraint? Duh! At least a rope around your waste is better thsn nothing. When you fall out of that stand, sponsors will be the very least of your problems. WEAR A SAFETY BELT for crying out loud!


A rope would fracture your pelvis and or back and more than likely constrict you to death....ameristep has one for $30....,no excuses


=BASS


----------



## jkru (Dec 20, 2010)

I like deer thugs. Not necessarily for the animals that they kill but because they make an effort to educate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7whunting (Oct 26, 2011)

Alot of you on this site are a bunch of cry babys and have nothing good to say about anything. Go cry some more. My god Im new to this site but I think Im wasting my time with it. As much as some of you guys are on here crying and complaining about sombody shooting a bigger buck than you. why arnt you out in the woods insted of typing. And for the guy that watched that video of the these guys trying to make something awsome out of MI outdoors you found the one and only flaw. wow you are very smart for that who gives a crape about if he is not wharing a safty belt, that his choice not yours go put some els down you idiot. Rock on for the dud doing the MI videos thats awsome, keep at it and it will pay off for you, rock on dud.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

AMEN brother, some use this forum to learn things...I prefer it for entertainment purposes. 

I personally enjoy watching the shows on tv and guess what people, if I don't like a particular show, I change the freakin channel


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

7whunting said:


> Alot of you on this site are a bunch of cry babys and have nothing good to say about anything. Go cry some more. My god Im new to this site but I think Im wasting my time with it. As much as some of you guys are on here crying and complaining about sombody shooting a bigger buck than you. why arnt you out in the woods insted of typing. And for the guy that watched that video of the these guys trying to make something awsome out of MI outdoors you found the one and only flaw. wow you are very smart for that who gives a crape about if he is not wharing a safty belt, that his choice not yours go put some els down you idiot. Rock on for the dud doing the MI videos thats awsome, keep at it and it will pay off for you, rock on dud.


Welcome to the forum...i promise it gets worse  and as for who cares? I DO! It shouldnt even be an option. And when did i state that i was jealous? Im upset that my generation treats hunting like its easy! And as for the harness, considering he says his job is climbing water towers and says he "knows the dangers of falling" that should be enough to make you wear one. If your going to make videos and are airing them for non hunters to watch it will make first time hunters feel like they are unnessecary. If you can afford $1000's in camera equipment theres no excuse for not owning a $30 harness that WILL ALLOW YOU HUNT AND FILM LONGER!! Falls are the #1 killers for hunters! No excuse its stupidity. He makes great videos but he should realize the danger. If your that ignorant as to not wear one, your simply not a responsible hunter....quit trying to score brownie points by defending this guy. I may have not given him enough compliments but i rather have constructive critisizm than have people just tell me i did good...


=BASS


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

basshunter125 said:


> Falls are the #1 killers for hunters!
> 
> 
> =BASS


HMMM... i thought it was deer widows:yikes:


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

boomer_x7 said:


> HMMM... i thought it was deer widows:yikes:


http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/hunting/fatal-treestand-accidents.html




=BASS


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

basshunter125 said:


> Falls are the #1 killers for hunters!
> 
> 
> =BASS


I don't think this is true. I saw some figures on this a few years ago and cardiac arrest was the leading cause followed by accidental shooting. Falling from a stand may be a good percentage, but you are not going to fall out of one while bird hunting in texas. 

Your source also doesn't prove it is the #1 killer.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> I don't think this is true. I saw some figures on this a few years ago and cardiac arrest was the leading cause followed by accidental shooting. Falling from a stand may be a good percentage, but you are not going to fall out of one while bird hunting in texas.
> 
> Your source also doesn't prove it is the #1 killer.


I should have been more specific....this is strictly deer hunting. 


=BASS


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

basshunter125 said:


> http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/hunting/fatal-treestand-accidents.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i should have been more specific....this is strictly sarcaasm


----------



## Muzzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Detroit Buck Club is starting a show soon... Everyday people hunting when they can.


----------

